# Lesertest: Sechs Netzteile von Cougar



## PCGH_Stephan (23. August 2010)

*Testet und behaltet eines von sechs Netzteilen von Cougar!

Cougar CMX 550:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Cougar)

*Cougar GX600:* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Cougar)

*Cougar SE400:* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Cougar)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Cougar *die  Chance   dazu: Sechs  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, sechs Cougar-Netzteile [2x COUGAR GX 600 (80PLUS GOLD), 2x COUGAR SE 400 (80 PLUS SILBER), 2x COUGAR CMX 550 (80 PLUS BRONZE)] zu  testen. Nachdem Ihr einen  ausführlichen Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet  einen    Test eines Cougar-Netzteils verfassen? Dann bewerbt  Euch in  diesem  Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was  genau Ihr   ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als  Lesertester   eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen und mehrere Netzteile/Systeme   zum  Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine   Kamera  bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein   Mitglied  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos)    registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns  vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben  und sie selbstständig installieren können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
-  Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. (1.10.2010) Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*Die  Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Montag, dem 30.8., um  18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## GokuSS4 (23. August 2010)

Hallihallo, hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Cougar SE400 bewerben! (hoffe ich bin in dem richtigen Thread )

Zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, Schüler der 12. eines Fachgymnasiums in Fachrichtung Technik und beschäftige mich intensiv mit PCs, sei es Hard- oder Software.

besonders gut gefällt mir das SE400. Ich möchte Dieses auf Herz und Nieren testen, da ich selbst ein 400W Cougar Netzteil der älteren Generation besitze und fasziniert von diesem Produkt bin. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Cougar das Power 400 mit einem preislich ähnlichen Produkt SE400 noch toppen kann. So bietet das SE400 eine 80+ Silber-Zertifizierung und soll noch effizienter Arbeiten als mein Couger Power 400.

Dazu steht mir mein Mainsystem, wie in der Signatur zu sehen, zur Verfügung


Danke schon einmal im Vorraus und viel Glück an alle Bewerber.


----------



## NCphalon (23. August 2010)

Ich schließe mich an, aber ich würde gerne das CMX 550 Testen.

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und besuche z.Zt. die 12. Klasse einer Integrierten Gesamtschule. Ich bin hier schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren aktiv, vorher war ich seit November 2005 im 3DChip Forum aktiv. 2003 habe ich meinen ersten eigenen Computer selbst zusammengebaut. 

Ich würde das CMX 550 gegen mein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W antreten lassen und den relativen Effizienzunterschied testen.

Auch bei mir würde mein aktuell in der Signatur stehendes System als Testsystem herhalten.

Auch von mir schonmal Danke, ich hoffe die Tests werden alle gut und den Geräten angemessen.

MfG NCphalon


----------



## m1ch1 (23. August 2010)

Hi
ich würde mich freuen wenn ich eines der netzteile testen dürfte.
Wiso eigne ich mich für diesen test:
1. hab ich ein testsystem das sehr nahe an einem "normalen" Pc-system liegt mit folgenden komponenten: Core i5 750 (mit oc settings bis 4GHz bfür hohe stromaufnahme ist also gesotgt) p7p55d-e pro; Ati Radeon 5850;spinpoint f2; x-fi titanium; 4gb ripjaws.
2. würde ich bilder des innenraumes zeigen und die qualität der lötstellen beutrtielen und mit hilfe von bildern zeigen. desweitern würde ich auch auf die qualität der verbauten komponenten eingehen.
3. würde ich die spannung per software (everest ultimate) und per multimeter ausmessen.
4. Könnte ich die leistungaufnahme mit einem anderen netzteil (corsair TX650) vergleichen
MfG M1ch1


----------



## MietzeKotze (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne das Cougar 600W testen.

Ich bin 22, Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und abgeschlossenem FOS Informatik.

Für Fotos kann ich mit einer EOS 450D aufwarten.

Weiterhin  hab ich ein "relativ" aktuelles Core i5 System mit einer Radeon 5850 verbaut. 

Antreten würde das Cougar Netzteil gegen mein vorheriges Bequit.

Zum Test:

Ganz klar Verbrauchsmessung Leerlauf, Volllast und Übertaktet. Laustärkemessung. Hitzeentwicklung. Anschlusslogik. 

Das wäre grob was mir einfallen würde. 

Lg
Alex


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (23. August 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
  hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der sechs Netzteile der Firma Cougar.
  Die Möglichkeit mal in die Rolle eines Redakteures zu schlüpfen nehme ich sehr gerne wahr.

  Nun mit wem haben Sie es überhaupt zu tun? :

  Mein Name ist Dennis B., ich bin 16 Jahre jung und Auszubildender zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik im ersten Lehrjahr bei den örtlichen Stadtwerken/beim örtlichen Wasserversorger. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Interessanten Dingen die mich in Ihren Bann ziehen. Ich schraube seit 3 Jahren leidenschaftlich an PC's und versuche immer Up-to-Date zu bleiben was Hardware angeht.

  Den Inhalt meines Lesertestes würde ich so gestalten:

Danksagungen
 Einleitung
 Technische Daten
Äußeres
 Verarbeitung
Haptik
Design
 
 Betrieb
Einbau
Modularität
 
 Lautstärke
Verschiedene Last-Stufen (25%, 50% etc.)
 
 Fazit
Pro
Contra
 
Alle Punkte werden gespickt sein mit Impressionen welche mit einer Canon Powershoot G9 gemacht werden. Eventuell steht mir eine Canon EOS 7D zur Verfügung.

Den Test eines dieser Netzteile würde ich mit dem in der Signatur aufgeführten Komponenten ausführen. Da mein derzeitiges BeQuiet Netzteil am schwächeln ist, Lüfter-Lager haben einen weg + Nachlaufsteurerung ist schon länger hinüber) kommt so ein Lesertest gerade genau richtig. Leider habe ich nicht das nötige Equipment um das Netzteil bis aufs Letzte zu testen, aber ich werde mir größtmögliche Mühe geben den Test zufriedenstellend zu fertigen. Ein Messgerät für den Stromverbrauch ist jedoch vorhanden. 

  Die von Ihnen aufgeführten Bedingungen erfülle und akzeptiere ich.

PS: Wenn ich denn einer der Glücklichen werde, bitte ich darum den Test für das CMX 550 oder das GX600 schreiben zu dürfen.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Dennis B.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (23. August 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich für das CMX550 oder GX600.

Zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und im Testzeitraum bereits Bachelor of Engineering der Elektrotechnik.

Für Bilder steht mir eine EOS 300D Kamera zur Verfügung. 

Mein System ist zwar "nur" ein Q9550. Dieses setzt aber auf ein DFI UT P45-T2RS, das im Netz als Diva verschrien ist, als Unterbau mit 8GB G.skill RAM und einer HD4870 1GB. 

Das Cougar Netzteil muss sich mit einem 3 Jahre alten Enermax Liberty 500W messen, das mit einem Scythe S-Flex 800rpm gemoddet wurde.

Neben einem Verbrauchsmesser für die Steckdose steht auch noch ein Oszillograph zur Verfügung.

Wesentliche Punkte des Tests werden die Effizienz, Qualität der Spannungen und Spannungsschwankungen bei wechselnden Lastszenarien, Temperaturentwicklung und subjektiv die Lautstärke.


----------



## zcei (23. August 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich auch mal für den Netzteil-Test.

Ich denke schon, dass ich geeignet dafür bin, diese tollen Geräte zu testen! Bisher hatte ich leider nie die Gelegenheit ein Cougar Netzteil zu betreiben, was mich persönlich aufgrund des allgemein positiven Feedbacks reizen würde.

Ersteinmal zu meiner Person:
Ich werde in 3 Tagen 16 Jahre jung, was mich aber nicht davon abhält, alles was elektrisch ist auseinanderzubauen und funktionierend wieder zusammenzubauen. Seit ich 11 bin schraube ich an Computern rum. Insofern habe ich einiges an Ahnung.

Eine gute Schreibe ist natürlich vorhanden, wovon sie sich hier (Eröffnungspost des GamesCom Tagebuchs), hier (Tagebucheintrag von GamesCom) und hier (weiterer Eintrag) überzeugen können. (Oder auch einfach an dieser Bewerbung)
Für die Fotos würde ich auf eine EOS 550D zurückgreifen können, dessen Fotoqualitäten hier (Benchthread Bilderpost) gut sichtbar sind.

Für den Testaufbau würde ich einen Phenom II X4 955BE auf einem Crosshair 4 Formula wählen, der passiv gekühlt wird (für die Zeit des Tests).
Für die Idle Lautstärke würde ich auch eine passive Grafikkarte verwenden, wodurch wirklich nurnoch das Netzteil zu hören (oder auch nicht hören) sein wird.
Beim Belastungstest muss nunmal eine stärkere Grafikkarte her, die das Netzteil auch auslastet, dabei würde ich eine übertaktete HD5850 (inkl. Volterhöhung) (und auch eine GTX460) mit stark übertaktetem Prozessor (Phenom II & evtl. i7-920) paaren, um so auch mal die Grenzen zu Testen.

Soweit in dem Zeitraum kein DICE-Benching möglich ist (was fü die "absolute Stille" prädestiniert wäre), wird das System an die Tür verfrachtet und das Netzteil vor der Tür positioniert, was einen Teil der Lüfterlautstärken abhalten sollte.

Auch ein 24/7- sowie Alltags-Test wird stattfinden (Arbeit in Word und Co. für die "Office-Simulation" mit einer 214 Seiten langen Word Tabelle; spielen diverser Spiele; Film- und Musikwiedergabe)

Für diesen Test würde extra ein Messgerät angeschafft werden, was die Leistungsaufnahme aus der Steckdose anzeigt (um auch Aussagekräftige Tabellen erstellen zu können).
Um Effizienzen testen zu können, fehlt mir leider das Equipment, aber ich denke, das wird die 80+ Komission schon übernommen haben 

Interessieren würden mich die beiden modularen Geräte, da ein 400W Netzteil meine Hardware nicht stemmen werden wird, und somit ein Leistungstest auf 25% und 50% Last hinfällig sein würden 

MfG
zcei


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. August 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich für den Test des CMX550 oder GX600.  


 Ich bin sehr an Hardware und ihre Funktionstüchtigkeit interessiert und schreibe auch gerne Artikel für Online Foren. Erst vor einiger Zeit ging ein Artikel auf der Partnerseite Notebookjournal von mir Online.  
 Deswegen würde es mich freuen wenn ich eines der beiden Netzteile in meinen System für euch Testen könnte. Selbstverständlich ausschließlich für die PC Games Hardware Community.


 In meinen Rechner verbaut sind folgende Komponenten;


 AMD 965  
 ASRock Deluxe3 890FX
 GTX 470  
 4 GB G.Skill RipJaws
 sowie einer Wasserkühlung welche die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor kühlt.


 Antreten müsste im Testfall das Gerät gegen einen be quiet! Pure Power 550W.


 Digitale Fotos kann ich mit meiner Sony DSC H 10 jederzeit in einer sehr guten Qualität bereitstellen.


 Und mit Diversen Messinstrumenten kann ich auch verlässliche Ergebnisse liefern und diese Dank meiner Mechatroniker Ausbildung entsprechend bewerten.


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

 Nobody


----------



## Philol (23. August 2010)

Hallo,
meine NAme ist Philipp Hofmann, bin 16 Jahre alt und besuche die 9. KLasse eines Gymnasiums.
ICh möchte mich hier bewerben, da ich selbst viel unboxe und viel mit Hardware zu tun habe.
ICh besitze bereits einen Youtube-Channel: YouTube - Kanal von OpenWindowsUnboxing
Und eine Website :YouTube - Kanal von OpenWindowsUnboxing
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sie sich anschauen würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Philipp Hofmann


----------



## hugman (23. August 2010)

Auch ich möchte mich für den Test des Netzteil CMX550 oder GX600 bewerben.

Mein System:

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA78G-DS3H (rev.1.0); Prozessor: AMD PhenomII X4 940; 4GB Ram; Grafikkarte: Zotac 9800 GTX+; 5 Festplatten mit ca. 4,5 TB Speicher; 
Betriebssystem: VISTA - Home Premium und Windows 7 - Home Premium 

Ich kann leider nicht mit dem Fachwissen einiger meiner Vorbewerber glänzen.
Bin auch nicht ganz unbedarft und ich denke Sie suchen ganz normale Anwender, die ihre eigene Meinung über das Netzteil (in ihren ganz normal verständlichen Worten) kundtun.

Über mich: Bin 46 Jahre alt, Ausbildung als Koch und Technischer Zeichner für Maschinen und Anlagentechnik. Arbeite zur Zeit als Chefkoch.
Bleibe im PC-Sektor durch diverse  monatliche PC-Fachzeitschriften auf dem laufenden.

Genug geschwafelt
Mit freundlichen Grüssen Hugman


----------



## TheKampfkugel (23. August 2010)

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich bei dem Lesertest für eins der genannte Netzteile.


Zu mir:


 Ich bin 14 Jahre alt(falls das Alter ein Problem sein sollte könnten wir das gerne über meinen Vater laufen lassen)bin in der 9. und besuche zur Zeit das Weidiggymnasium in Butzbach. Ich interessiere mich schon lange für Hardware und habe mich einem Freund einen Youtube Channel(YouTube - Kanal von OpenWindowsUnboxing) , sowie eine eine Hardware und Pc-Website vor kurzem gegründet( Blog Startseite) bei denen ihr bei Interesse gerne mal vorbeischauen könnt. Den Lesertest würde ich sehr ausführlich machen, weil ich immer versuche alles so genau und detailreich für andere Leute festzuhalten damit sie auch wirklich die beste Entscheidung für sich treffen können und nicht zu viel für ein Netzteil oder andere Komponenten zu bezahlen als nötig. Ich denke dies hilft mir sehr dabei einen Parteilosen Leserbrief, mit ausführlichem Video zu gestalten.  


 Erfahrung mit Netzteilen ein und ausbauen, habe ich sowieso, da ich sehr oft für Freunde, Verwandte oder auch „Kunden“ PC Systeme zusammenstelle sowie zusammenbaue. Für digitale Fotos wäre durch eine Kompakt Kamera gesichert was denke ich auch reichen müsste, wobei ich eingestehen muss, dass eine Spiegelreflex Kamera natürlich Vorteile bieten würde.


 Verkaufen würde ich den Artikel sowieso nicht, da ich den Sinn dahinter nicht sehe, sozusagen Verrat begehe^^.


 Pünktlichkeit bin ich als Schüler sowieso gewohnt und denke auch, dass ich durch den Deutschunterricht doch ganz gut mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung zurecht, wobei mein Vater für den Fall eines Falles sowieso beruflich Texte korrigiert und er mir dabei helfen würde.


 Ich hoffe ihr trefft die richtige Wahl und könnt zur Hilfe ja mal auf meinen Youtube Channel sowie auf meiner Website vorbeischauen^^.


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 TheKampfkugel


----------



## Thornscape (23. August 2010)

Moin moin!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für Euch eines der Netzteile testen dürfte!
An Elektronik interessiert bin ich schon sehr lange, und an Rechnern wird schon seit 386er-Zeiten geschraubt.

Equipment in Form von Voltmeter und Steckdosenverbrauchsmesser steht natürlich bereit. Dazu wartet ein gut übertakteter Dualcore mit gefräßiger GTX295 nur so auf seine Ampere. (Von daher wünsche ich mir natürlich am liebsten das Cougar GX 600W, damit der Stromhunger auch gestillt werden kann.)

Einen gut geschriebenen Testbericht sollte ich hinbekommen, schließlich soll sich das Deutschstudium ja auch lohnen. 


Thornscape


----------



## RaZZ (23. August 2010)

Würde mich für das  Cougar CMX 550 Bewerben da  ich mein Tagan 500 Watt endlich in rente schicken will und es nicht die neue Zertifizierung hat und dementsprechend auf der Stromrechnung sitzt...

Ich bin 22 Chatte oft  und deswegen denke ich dass ich leserlich schreib , habe ne Gute Digicam mit 5 Megapixel und nen Pc mit dieser Config :

AMD Phenom X3  2.1 GHZ
4 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR2 1066 mhz 
ASUS M3n78-EM
Radeon Hd 5770
1 TB Samsung Festplatte
und Zwei monitore Von Belinea  einer mit 17" und ein 19"

Suche schon lange nach einem Nachfolger meines Tagan Netzteils Cougar hatt mich schon oft interessiert bloss kaufe ich nie etwas blind 

Vorallem Das Desigen und die Logos der Cougar netzteile haben mir schon oft gefallen 

Besitze auch nen Youtube Channel wo ich Review auch veröffentlichen könnte 

Ich freue mich um eine evtl. positive Nachricht 

Mfg RaZZ


----------



## Jenny18bgh (23. August 2010)

Guten Abend,

Ich möchte Mich auch gerne zum Test Bewerben. Für die Fotos kann Ich folgente KAmera verwenden Canon EOS 7D. Ich würde Mich sehr freuhen wenn es gehen würde Mein System
Intel Q9650; GTX 460 mit 2GB es steht auch ein MSI 870A Fuzion Bord+ AMD Phenom II X6 1090T zur verfügung. Erfahrung habe Ich auch schon sehr viel da Ich Mich seit 4 Jahren mit PC´s da Ich sehr gerne Pc´s aufrüste.


----------



## BK_90 (23. August 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Netzteiltest. Vor allem würden mich dabei die Modelle CMX550 und SE400 interessieren.

Zu meiner Person:

Ich heiße Bernd, bin 20 Jahre alt und Student der Agrarwissenschaften. Seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr bastele ich an meinen PC`s herum. In Sachen Usertest bin ich allerdings ein Neuling, jedoch muss jeder einmal damit beginnen.

Mein Test-System ist folgendes:

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H AM3
GSkill DDR3 1600 4GB
Thermolab Baram
Powercolor HD 5770 1024MB
Xigmatek Asgard II schwarz

Aktuell kommt ein Cougar CM550 zum Einsatz mit welchem ich das zu testende Netzteil vergleichen könnte.

Für Fotos steht mir eine Panasonic TZ 7 SuperZoom zur Verfügung.

Ich würde das Netzteil auf Lautstärke (u.U. subjektiv wenn kein Messgerät aufgetrieben werden kann), Hitzeentwicklung und Verbrauch testen und mit dem vorhandenen Cougar CM550 vergleichen.
Des Weiteren würde ich das Gehäuse des Netzteiles auch öffnen um auch da Innenleben abbilden zu können.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bernd


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. August 2010)

*Hallo PCGHX-Community, Hallo PCGH(X)-Team,*

ich bin ausgebildeter  Fachinformatiker und studiere Informationstechnik  im 5. Semester. Ich bin seit Jahren treuer PCGH-Print Leser und  fleißiges PCGHX-Mitglied. Ich erfülle alle genannten Bedingungen und bin Besitzer eines aktuellen PC-Systems, welches sich ganz sicher freuen würde von einem Cougar Kraftpaket (COUGAR GX 600 oder COUGAR CMX 550) befeuert zu werden. Ich würde auch die Gelegenheit nutzen und mein angestaubtes BeQuiet Netzteil in der wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu schicken. Ich besitze ein Digitus Netzteiltester und habe Erfahrung im Umgang mit Messgeräten und Messdatenerfassung.  

Ich werde mein Review wie folgt gliedern:


*Lieferumfang*


Verpackung
      Beschreibung
      Zubehör

*Zahlen und Fakten*


Anzahl der Kabel und Anschlüsse
      Daten
      Features

*Äußere Eindrücke*


Verarbeitungsqualität
Material
Design

*Innere Eindrücke
*


Verwendtete Bauteile
Kühlkonzept
Lötstellen

*Messungen*


Spannungsstabilität
Subjektive Lautstärke

*Zusammenfassung*


Pro und Contra
Empfehlung
Fazit

*Danksagung*


an PCGH und an Cougar
Ich würde mich sehr über die Chance freuen ein Cougar Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen, WallaceXIV.*


----------



## GxGamer (23. August 2010)

> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben


Könnt ihr das etwas spezifizieren?
Inwiefern Erfahrung? Erfahrung ist für mich = Einbauen, anschliessen, funzt 
Naja, Stromstärken kann ich auch noch per Tool auslesen, teure Messgeräte hab ich aber nish.

Oder ist da eher dieses komplexe Fachchinesich gefordert ala:
Es ist Platine XXX mit den tollen Kondensatoren der Firma Blubb verbaut.

Ich wüsste halt gerne was ihr davon erwartet, ich habe das ja schon einmal versucht und bin mir nicht sicher ob sowas den Anforderungen eines Lesertests gerecht werden würde. Ich will halt kein gratis Netzteil sondern einen guten Test abliefern, daher die Fragen. Sonst überlass ichs lieber jemandem mit mehr Ahnung/Equipment.

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/2139717/


----------



## neuer101 (23. August 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für eines der genannten Cougar-Netzteile (hauptsächlich dem CMX550 und dem GX600).
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und besuche die 11. Klasse des Gymnasiums. Ich beschäftige mich nun seit ca. 2 Jahren genauer mit PC-Hardware und würde mich hier gerne in meinem ersten Lesertest versuchen. 
Meine Deutsch- und Rechtschreibkenntnisse würde ich als sehr gut bezeichnen. Als Kamera kann ich auf eine Panasonic DMC FZ28 zurückgreifen.
Meine Kenntnisse über das Innenleben der Netzteile halten sich in Grenzen, weshalb ich von einer Öffnung eher absehen würde, ansonsten sollte ich über das nötige Grundwissen verfügen. 
Als Testsystem würde mein aufgerüsteter OEM-PC dienen, wobei ich auch einen Vergleich zwischen meinem 450W-OEM Netzteil und dem Testobjekt durchführen würde. 

Folgende Komponenten sind im PC verbaut:
-Intel Core2Quad Q6700@2,66GHz (Standarttakt)
-Sapphire Radeon 5770 Vapor-X 1024MB
-MSI P6NGM-FD (OEM-Variante) 
-3GB-DDR2 667 Ram
-LG DVD-Brenner
-500GB HDD
-Kartenleser
-Kaltlichtkathode blau

Den Test würde ich mit einer kurzen Übersicht, einem Inhaltverzeichnis und den Daten des Netzteils beginnen, dann würde ich die Verpackung, Ersteindruck und das Zubehör betrachten. Danach würden die Verarbeitung, Optik, Ausstattung und sonstige Auffälligkeiten von mir betrachtet werden. Als nächstes stünde ein Vergleich in der Leistungsaufnahme beider Netzeile (Cougar und OEM) in verschiedenen Belastungsszenarios an und abschließend ein Fazit.

Ich hoffe das reicht als Bewerbung.

Grüße
neuer101


----------



## wildthings86 (24. August 2010)

Bewerbung: *Cougar CMX 550

*In den Jahren hatte ich so einige Netzteile in mein PC verbaut das reicht von Noname bis Marken Netzteil. Aktuell habe ich ein Enermax Modu87+ 500 Watt verbaut, welche ich gegen das Cougar CMX 550 antreten lassen will. In den Test werde ich die Lautstärke unter idel und Last überprüfen, die Verarbeitung,  Lautstärker und vieles mehr. Lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## Skysnake (24. August 2010)

Hallo Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den Test eines der Netzteile.

Als Testsystem steht folgendes zur Verfügung:

Core2Duo E8400@4GHz
Gigabyte GA-EP-DS3
4GB RAM
HIS 5870@900/1250 MHz
2xSATA Festplatten
2xIDE DVD-Laufwerke/Brenner
1xPCI W-Lan Karte
1x120mm Lüfter ohne Beleuchtung
1x120mm Lüfter mit Beleuchtung
3x80mm Lüfter mit Beleuchtung

Für ausreichende Stromfresse wäre also gesorgt, ohne den Rahmen zu sprengen, wobei das 400er eng werden könnte, sofern ich mich an meine letzte Messung der Leistungsaufnahme erinnere sind 400 Watt zu wenig.

Als Vergleich würde ein Corsair VX-550 dienen. 

Hierbei sollen folgende Punkte zwischen den Netzteilen verglichen werden:

Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems mit 100%CPU/GPU Auslastung (mit Boinc und/oder Kombustor+Prime95)

Leistungsaufnahme im IDL

Spannungen (SystemInformationWindows)

verändert sich das OC Verhalten der CPU mit dem neuen NT

Dazu wird es noch einen 24h+ Dauertest des NT unter Volllast (BOINC) geben


Ansonsten werden noch folgende Punkte abgearbeitet:

*Technische Daten 
*Lieferumfang
*Anleitung
*Kabellängen etc.
*optischer Eindruck
*Verarbeitung
*Lüftergeräusch (subjektiv, da unter Last System wohl deutlich dominierende Geräuschquelle)
*Messungen zur Leistungsaufnahme (siehe oben)
*Temperaturmessungen mit Multimeter 
*massig Bilder von allen Komponenten

Tjo, das wäre das Testprogramm das ich mir vorgenommen habe.

Schreibe sollte angemessen sein (siehe User-News, oder auf Wunsch schick ich auch ne wissenschaftliche Auswertung von mir)

EDIT: Kamera für ansprechende Bilder ist natürlich vorhanden.


----------



## mdkder3 (24. August 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Mein System:
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz 
8 GB DDR2 1066 OCZ Platinum 
  Asus P5N-T Deluxe
(Board und CPU Wassergekühlt, Grakas folgen noch)
2x 9800GTX (zurzeit, eigentlich 3)
Logitech G9
Logitech G15 refresh
Logitech G25

Win7 64bit Ultimate

Zu Mir:
Ich bin 25jahre alt und ein Leidenschaftlicher Pc Bastler und reitze gerne alles bis zum Schluss aus.
Habe schon diverse erfahrungen mit Netzteilen gemacht, nicht nur durch über belastung. 
Und würde hiermit auch gerne mal ein Netzteil der marke Cougar testen, da ich bis jetzt noch nicht dazu kam.


Paar Bilder hab ich natürlich auch leider nicht hier aber online.
Alben von mdkder3: Mein HIGHEND-PC Projekt

Achso zur Kamera, ich habe eine Digital SR-Kamera um auch perfekte Bilder zuliefern. 


MFG Mdkder3


----------



## nitg (24. August 2010)

Hallo!

Möchte mich auch gerne bewerben. Hab mit Netzteilen viel Erfahrung und schon so ziemlich jedes - bis eben auf Cougar - verbaut. Hab 3 PCs zu Hause, mit denen ich testen könnte:

Q8400 @ 4,0GHz + HD5770
i7 920 @ 3,8GHz + GTX285
Via Epia System

Würde die Netzteile auf Spannungsstabilität, Lautstärke und Temperatur testen.


----------



## Ern.inc (24. August 2010)

Moin PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich auch gerne mal auf den Netzteil-test bewerben.

Aber erst einmal etwas zu meiner Person. 
Ich bin ein 23 jähriger Einzelhändler aus dem schönen Niedersachsen und verbringe meine Freizeit nich nur damit einen Golf 2 zu restaurieren, sondern schraube auch gerne an meinem Rechner. Im vordergrund steht für mich, bei der Arbeit am PC dass, das System stabil läuft, trotz des übertaktens.

Nun gut kommen wir zu meiner Hardware, bei der viele jüngere User sagen werden "WTF".

Ich spiele momentan auf einem A7N8X-X (Ja solche Menschen gib es noch die auf Socket A Board zocken ).
Auf dem Board arbeitet ein guter solider Athlon XP 2600+ zusammen mit 2560MB gekühlten Kingston Speicher. 
Kommen wir zur Grafikkarte, hierbei handelt es sich um eine "Sapphire X1950 Pro".
Abgerunden wird das Paket durch meine Creative Audigy Soundkarte.

Ja ihr habt euch nicht verlesen, meine komponenten sind uhrig alt aber sie halten meinen Übertaktungskünsten stand.


Jetzt kommen wir mal zu einem ernsteren Thema, warum ich mich hier Bewerbe.
Wie ich sehe hab ihr genug willige Junge User die "heiß" auf die Netzteile sind und die nötige Hardware zum Testen mit bringen. Ich hingegen hab vor mir in den nächsten 1-3 Woche ein neues System zusammen zustellen. Warum ich das bis jetzt noch nicht getan hab, hat den grund das ich mir noch gerne euren Mainboard test in der kommenden Ausgabe zu genüge führen möchte, um dann meine Entscheidung zu fällen. 
Im prinzip bin ich mir aber schonmal ziemlich sicher das es Socket AM3 wird.

Also biete ich die Möglichkeit eines der Netzteile auf zwei Systemen zu testen.


Jetzt habe ich aber genug erzählt. Bei weiteren Fragen einfach PN oder Mail schicken.

Lieb grüße Ern.inc


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. August 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das etwas spezifizieren?
> Inwiefern Erfahrung? Erfahrung ist für mich = Einbauen, anschliessen, funzt
> Naja, Stromstärken kann ich auch noch per Tool auslesen, teure Messgeräte hab ich aber nish.
> 
> ...


Da es sich um einen Leser- und keinen Profitest handelt, ist natürlich kein Fachwissen über Netzteile erforderlich. Allerdings sollte auch ein Lesertester wissen, welche Aufgabe ein Netzteil übernimmt und wie sich gute und schlechte Netzteile voneinander unterschieden. Auch jemand, der sich beim Netzteil-Kauf nur auf Testergebnisse anderer - zum Beispiel PC Games Hardware - verlässt, hat meist eine Vorstellung davon, welche Punkte ihm wichtig oder eher unwichtig sind, auch wenn er nicht erklären könnte, welche technischen Details für diese Unterschiede verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Jacky2000 (24. August 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch um den Test bewerben.

Meine Erfahrungen im PC Bereich erstrecken sich auf 10 Jahre Rückblick im Technischen Aussendienst, wo man bekanntlich viel erlebt und noch mehr sieht. 

Als Testsystem steht ein C2Q 8300 mit 8 GB Ram zur Verfügung, der 2 PCIX-Grafikkarten (4850) mit 3 (2x22" 1x 32") Monitoren befeuern muss. Da er im 24h Dauerbetrieb läuft, ist eine sinnvolle Auslastung und Energie-Effizient nötig. Und Leise muss es sein.
Als Messgeräte stehen mir mehrere Adapter für die IDE/SATA/Floppy und ein "Voltkraft Energie Monitor" sowie verschiedene Softwaretools zur Verfügung.
Als ständiger Leser eurer Artikel ist mir ein Testbericht darüber sehr wichtig, und wird selbstverständlich gründlich abgearbeitet.

Nunja, bleibt nur zu hoffen und Daumendrücken. 
Grüßle Peter

PS: Achja, eine Kamera habe ich auch noch, damit Bilder nicht zu kurz kommen.


----------



## Rudolfo029 (24. August 2010)

Hallo,
bewerbe mich für den Cougar CMX 550.
Habe bisher in 2 Rechnern  ein Netzteil von Termaltake und einmal von Be Quiet,wäre an einenVergleichstest zu Ihren Gerät sehr intersiert.
Bin allerdings bereits 75 Jahre aber besonders das Alter hat seine "Erfahrung".
Gruß

RBengelsdorf@t-online.de


----------



## Schnitzel (24. August 2010)

Dann schließe ich mich hiermit mal der Riege der Bewerber an.
Welches der NT's mir zufällt ist relativ egal, mit Blick auf die Zukunft wäre es natürlich schön eins von den größeren zu erwischen.
Aber auch mit dem kleinen kann prima den Nachweis erbringen das 400W für den Betrieb eines gehobenen Mittelklassesystem  vollkommen ausreichen.

Den Nachweis das ich mich mit Hardware auskenne und darüber hinaus auch schreiben kann habe ich in diesem Forum schon erbracht, 
alle anderen Bedingungen werden von mir auch erfüllt.

Als Testhardware stehen diverse core2 Duo und Quad Modelle sowie ein Arsenal an diversen Grafikkarten zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grilgan (24. August 2010)

Hallo!
Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest für eines der Netzteile von Cougar bewerben. Genauer gesagt würde ich gerne das Cougar CMX 550 oder das Cougar CM 600 testen.

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Monaten meinen ersten eigenen PC gebaut - in diesem habe ich ein Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 Netzteil verbaut. Dieses ist sehr leise und hat mir noch nie Probleme beschert - es wäre bestimmt ein guter Konkurrent der Cougar Netzteile. Eventuell werde ich mir von einem Freund ein Netzteil ausleihen und es dann ebenfalls mit den anderen beiden vergleichen. Da ich leider kein Messgerät habe, würde ich die Lautstärke selber vergleichen, indem ich das System so aufbaue, dass das Netzeil in einem anderen Raum steht und ich so die Lautstärke relativ genau vergleichen kann. Außerdem werde ich einige Familienmitglieder bzw. Freunde mit in den Test einbeziehen. Ich werde mir von einem Freund ein Messgerät leihen, mit dem ich den gesamten Verbrauch des jeweiligen Systems genau messen werde und diese Messwerte dann mit denen meines Netzteiles vergleichen.

Ich werde das Netzteil in meinen PC einbauen und die meiste Zeit der 4 Wochen dort drin lassen, um es auf Stabilität und Lautstärke unter Idle und Last zu testen. Meine CPU, ein Intel Core i5-750, werde ich teilweise bis auf 3,8 GHz übertakten, und meine Grafikkarte, eine MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II werde ich ebenfalls übertakten, um die Lautstärkeentwicklung des Netzteiles bei etwas höherer Last zu beobachten. Des weiteren werde ich mir von meinem Freund eine weitere 5850 ausleihen, um das Netzteil bei einem Crossfire-Betrieb zu testen.

Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich während des Testzeitraumes eine Trockeneis-Benchsession besuchen, um das Netzteil hoffentlich mal so richtig ins Schwitzen zu bringen. Dafür werde ich einen Intel Core2 Duo E8400 und einen Intel Core2 Duo E5200 auf einem MSI P45 Platinum verwenden. Hinzu wird kommen eine Geforce GTS 8800 mit Voltmod, welche ich dann auch extrem übertakten werde. Eventuell werde ich dann auch dort das Crossfire-System benutzen, um das Netzteil an seine Grenzen zu treiben.

Als ich meinen PC gebaut habe, führte ich ein Tagebuch, indem ich meiner Meinung nach bewiesen habe, dass ich durchaus ordentliche Texte und Geschichten schreiben kann. Desweiteren habe ich eine 100% positive Rückmeldung bekommen, was meine Fotos angeht. Ich persönlich finde meine Fotos auch klasse. Hier mal ein Link zu meinem Tagebuch, hier mal ein Link zu einer meiner Geschichten und hier ein Link zu einigen Fotos, die ich während des Tagebuches gemacht habe.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich einen Lesertest machen darf.


----------



## Revoller (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich schraube seit gut 12/13 Jahren an Computern herum und bin auch technisch versiert (Elektroniker),weshalb ich gerne das GX600 testen würde. Als Testsysteme würde auf jedenfall mein aktueller Rechner zum Einsatz kommen (Q9550 + 470GTX) und (je nach Zeitrahmen des Tests) auch mein neues System (X6 T1090 + 470GTX), bei der Neuanschaffung könnte es durchaus dazu kommen das ich zum MSI 870 Fuzion Power Edition greife, wodurch neben der 470GTX auch noch meine alte 275GTX zum Einsatz kommen könnte. Welches Board ich letztendlich nehme kann ich zur Zeit allerdings noch nicht 100%ig sagen. 

Um auch die minimal Auslastung des Netzteils testen zu können wäre ein alter Via C3 (800Mhz) Rechner griffbereit. Ebenso kann ich auch auf einen Athlon XP (3000+), Pentium 4 (1,9Ghz) zurückgreifen.

Mögliche Testsysteme im Überblick:

VIA C3 800Mhz
Aopen MX36LE
384MB SD-RAM 
Geforce MX4000 oder SIS 305

AMD Athlon XP 3000+
ASUS A7N8X-X
1GB DDR-400
Geforce 5700U oder Geforce 7800GS oder Ati Radeon 9800Pro

Pentium 4 1,9Ghz
MSI 845 Pro4
768MB SD-RAM
Geforce 2MX oder Geforce 5700U oder Geforce 7800GS oder Ati Radeon 9800Pro

Core 2 Quad Q9550
ASUS P5N-D
4GB DDR2-800
Geforce 470GTX

Mögliches Testsystem bei entsprechenden Zeitrahmen:

AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T
8GB DDR3-1600
MSI 870 Fuzion Power Edition oder MSI 890FXA-GD70
Geforce 470GTX (+ 275GTX bei MSI 870 Fuzion Power Edition)


Als direkten Kontrahent würde ich das Cougar Power 700W aus meinem bestehenden System antreten lassen.


----------



## Hassla (25. August 2010)

Servus,
würde mich für das Cougar SE400 bewerben.

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt gehe auf ein Berufliches Gymnasium mit Schwerpunkt Mechatronik/Maschinenbau und Datenverarbeitung!
Ich interessiere mich schon seit Jahren für Computer bzw. die Computertechnik. Weiter Hobbys von mir sind, der Modellbau und schrauben an Rollern oä.
Als Testsystem würde ich mein System verwenden.
AMD 64 6000+
4GB Ram
ASUS MFA78 PRO
Nvidia 8600GT Silent Edition
Als Kontrahent würde mein " CoolerMaster eXtreme Power RS-380-PCAP" gegen das Cougar antreten.

Für Bilder hätte ich auch eine SR zur Verfügung.

Bei Fragen PM


----------



## pixelflair (25. August 2010)

Guten Abend,

dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben für den Lesertest für das Cougar SE400 oder das Cougar CMX 550.

Ich bin 24 Jahre, studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik und arbeite nebenberuflich in einem kleineren PC-Laden und hab dadurch ja doch einiges an Erfahrung sammeln können.

Eine ordentliche Schreibe besitze ich natürlich auch .

Außerdem besitze ich eine Nikon D90 (Spiegelreflexkamera) mit passenden Equipment, so dass auch Fotos kein Problem darstellen.

Ein Vergleich kann zu mehreren Netzteilen gezogen werden (Be-Quiet 350W und Enermax Liberty 500W sowie einige NoName Produkte).

Außerdem stehen folgende Testsysteme zur Verfügung:

*System A:*

Core2Duo e8200@3,3Ghz
4GB DDR2
Asus P5Q-E
Nvidia 9800gtx+

*System B:*
Core2Duo e6300
Asus p5klm
2 GB Ram
Ati 5450 (folg am Freitag, wird also beim Test vorhanden sein)

*System C:*
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
512 MB Ram
Elitegroup Mainboard
Nvidia FX 5200


Bei Fragen steh ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Fabian 'pixelflair' Brandes


----------



## martimoto (25. August 2010)

klein und fein : würde mich freuen das *Cougar GX600 zu testen.Mehr verrate ich nicht.*


----------



## kuki122 (25. August 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX Redaktion.

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest eines Cougar Netzteils bewerben.
Ich beschäftige mich nun schon seit einigen Jahren mit Hardware, was mir viel Erfahrung bereitet hat, welche ich gerne in diesen Lesertest mit einbringen möchte.

Ich besitze ein Enermax Liberty 620W, welches als Konkurrent des Cougar Netzteils antreten wird.

Nun möchte ich Ihnen gerne meine Gliederung vorstellen, welche ich für diesen Lesertest entworfen habe.


Einleitung

Einleitende Worte sowie Danksagungen an Cougar und PCGH

Verpackung

Gestaltung 
Qualität

Lieferumfang

Mitgelieferte Komponenten / Kabel

 Technische Daten

Technische Daten von Cougar

 Gestaltung & Verarbeitung des Netzteils

Optische Gestaltung
Verarbeitung 

Vergleich gegen Enermax Liberty 620W

Subjektive Einschätzung der Geräuschkulisse
Wesentliche Unterschiede im Anschluss- / Gehäusedesign
Watt Messung IDLE - Gleiche Voraussetzungen
Watt Messung LAST - Gleiche Voraussetzungen

Fazit

Pro / Contra Liste
Schlusswort




Getestet wird in meinem aktuellen AMD Phenom II 920 3,6GHz System, welches eine GTX260, Asus Crosshair II Formula und eine Wasserkühlung beinhaltet.

Zudem besitze ich eine Canon 1000D Spiegelreflexkamera und einige Erfahrung im Fotografieren, was mir ermöglicht den Test durch gute Bilder anschaulich zu gestalten.

Anbei ein paar Bilder zweier Lüfter, damit sie sich ein Bild der Qualität meiner Bilder machen können.

Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mit allen Voraussetzungen einverstanden bin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
kuki122


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2010)

Hi, ich hätte ebenfalls Interesse am Lesertest.

Zur Person:
Ich bin seit Jahren unter dem Nick Philipus II in verschiedenen Hardwareforen aktiv (gulli:board, hardwareluxx, 3d-center, pcghx, freibrief.net und seit kurzem auch bei computerbase).  Ich habe  bereits einen Alfa High End Wlan Adapter reviewed und ein Cougar Power 550 im Rahmen des 3DC Lesertests getestet.

Zum Test:
Mein Interesse gilt primär dem COUGAR SE 400.
Mit meinem System kann ich das SE400 nahezu perfekt auslasten
Mein Rechner:
AMD Phenom II 920
Asrock A770 CF
AMD/ATI HD 4870 1024 MB Sapphire toxic
4 GB DDR2-1066
2 HDDs, 2 optische Laufwerke
Ich erreiche damit eine sehr gute Auslastung von je nach Netzteil 430-440W stromnetzseitig. Zweitsysteme wären zwar verhanden, ein Test erscheint mir aber nicht für sinnvoll, da ich den Teillastbereich auch durch Reduzierung der Last testen kann.
Als "Gegner" hab' ich aktuell ein in Cougar Power 550 und ein Seasonic S12II 430W "classic" da. Das noch irgendwo rumliegende Xilence mitzutesten gefährdet nur meine Hardware und führt zur revolutionären Erkenntnis, dass man keine Billignetzteile verbauen sollte, daher habe ich diesmal "nur" 2 Konkurrenten.

Der Testaufbau würde sich im grossen und ganzen an meinem ersten Netzteiltest orientieren. 
Zusätzlich wären diesmal Spannungsmessungen mit einem Multimeter drin.
Da der schnellste Lüfter in meinem System 1000 rpm hat und auch die Grafikkarte (toxic Version der HD 4870) ziemlich leise ist, kann ich eine gute Lautstärkeeinschätzung für normal-leise Rechner geben.

Schreibstil und Bilder könnt' ihr euch selber angucken. Ich find' man kann erkennen, worums geht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. August 2010)

Hallöle sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch als Lesertester. Die Bedingungen erfülle ich und akzeptiere ich ebenso.

Primär würde ich mich für das "COUGAR GX 600" interessieren mit besonderem Augenmerk auf die höhere Effizienz.
Sämtlich Tests würden dem Corsair HX 850 gegenüber gestellt. Das Corsair war im PCGH-Test der Preis/Leistungstipp in den höheren Wattklassen und ist immerhin Silber zertifiziert .
Wie äußert sich die höhere Effizienz ? Wie viel Watt spart man tatsächlich ein ? 
Ich würde es gerne heraus finden.

Ein Stromhungriges Testsystem sollte dafür sorgen das es dem Netzteil nicht langweilig wird.

*Testsystem:*


 Xeon W3520
 Classified X58
 6GB DDR3-2000
 HD 5870
 
Mit entsprechend mehr Spannung auf CPU & GPU und Overclocking zieht das System schon recht viel aus der Dose.

Ein zweites Testsystem würde ich gezielt einsetzen um eine geringe Last zu testen.

*Testsystem 2:*


 i5-750 @ 1V
 DFI P55-T36
 4GB DDR3-1333 @ 1,5V
 GTX 460
 (summa summarum IDLE deutlich unter 80W)

*
Testen im einzelnen würde ich:*


 Leistungsaufnahme in Verschiedenen Lastzuständen (ein Voltcraft Messgerät steht zur Verfügung)
 Spannungsstabilität in Verschiedenen Lastzuständen (ebenfalls ein Voltcraft Multimeter steht zur Verfügung)
Lautstärketest (Leider fehlt es an einem dB oder Sone Messgerät, aber mir schwebt da was in Videoform vor)
natürlich auch eher offensichtliche Sachen wie Kabellänge, Handhabung, Features, Verarbeitung und Gesamteindruck.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich mich als Hobbyredakteur beweisen könnte.

MfG
D!str(+)yer


----------



## Junkie2003 (26. August 2010)

moin,
ich würde gern das cougar 600w modell testen weil es genau meiner config entspricht! ich habe ein bequit straitpower mit 600 watt im system zum vergleich und kann mit der hardware der signatur und einem system mit einem q6600+4gb ram usw. testen.(als 3 vergelichsmodell steht mir noch ein lc power mit 550 watt zurverfügung)
desweiteren befindet sich meine hardware in einem sehr großen gehäuse(Thermaltake mozart tx), sodass ich besonderen wert auf eine gute kabellänge lege! 
Ausserdem hab ich viele einschübe für festplatten zeitweise angeschlossen, sodas bei meinem aktuellen nt ich anschlusstechnisch an seine grenzen stosse.
Tests mit einer dezensierten physx karte in form einer gtx 260 is ebenfalls mein plan!
Digitalfotos stellen kein problem da.


----------



## Spaiki (26. August 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mit diesem Post möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest, für eines der Netzteile, bewerben.

Erst einmal zu meiner Person, ich heiße Oliver, bin 25 Jahre und komme aus einem Vorort von Frankfurt (Oder). Seit nun mehr 10 Jahre beschäftige ich mit der IT-Branche und habe im letzten Jahr mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. Neben meinem Fernstudium arbeite ich noch als Praktikant in einem Systemhaus, um mich auch praktisch weiterzubilden.

Somit habe ich nicht nur beruflich viel mit PCs zu tun, sondern warte auch privat eine große Anzahl von Computer von Verwandten und Freunden und denke genug Know-how zu besitzen, um Hardware aussagekräftig zu beurteilen.

Weiterhin verbringe ich auch in meiner Freizeit viel Zeit vor meinem eigenen PC, um Sachen zu probieren oder mich über Neuigkeiten zu informieren. Augenmerk lege ich dabei auf Zukunftstechnologien, dort insbesondere der Energieeffizienz, aus diesen Gründen ist dieser Lesertest sehr interessant für mich. Da meine Komponenten sehr aufs energiesparen ausgelegt sind, würde mich ein Vergleich zwischen meinem jetzigen Netzteil, einem Enermax Modu82+ 525W, und dem Cougar SE 400 sehr reizen. Im Hinblick auf kommende Veränderungen in meinem PC, passt diese Wattklasse auch in Zukunft noch perfekt. Natürlich würde ich auch die anderen beiden Testexemplare genau unter die Lupe nehmen.

Das Netzteil würde einen Core i5-750 auf einem Gigabyte P55-UD3 mit 8 GB RAM und einer ATI Radeon 5770 versorgen (genauere Details siehe Link in der Signatur). Weiterhin kann ich ein altes Revoltec Netzteil antreten lassen, das derzeit meinem Zweitrechner, einen Intel Core2Duo E8400, 4GB Ram und einer Geforce GTX 260 mit Strom versorgt.

Somit würde ich mich sehr freuen einen detaillierten Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen. Das nötige Equipment wie ein Multimeter, ein Verbrauchsmesser und einer Digitalkamera sind natürlich vorhanden.

Viele Grüße

Spaiki aka Oliver


----------



## Lickedy (26. August 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGames bzw. PCGames-Extreme Team. 

Mein Name ist Sebastian und ich bin 28 Jahre jung. Da ich derzeitig auf arbeitssuche bin und mich quasi aus beruflichen Gründen sowieso mit PCHardware beschäftige, wäre dieser Netzteiltest für mich als gelernter Bürokaufmann eine willkommende Abwechslung. 

Mein derzeitiger Haupt-Rechenknecht besteht aus folgenden Daten.

Hersteller: Modding-Machine
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Speicher: 4GB RAM - Corsair XMS2-DHX
Festplatte: 1000 GB Total (2x 500GB Hitachi)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275 by Gainward

Bildschirm: BenQ FP92Wa
Soundkarte: Realtek High Definition Audio
Lautsprecher/Kopfhärer: Creative Fatality Headset
Tastatur: Bazoo Gamer Keyboard (Mini)
Maus: Microsoft/Razer HABU
Mauspad: Silicon Mouse-Pad
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339)
Mainboard: Asus P5QC
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano (Silver, Window Kit)

Das genutzte Netzteil ist derzeit ein Corsair HX520. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da ich aber auch noch andere PC Hardware hier rumliegen habe, könnte ich auch das Netzteil an einem AMD DualCore System testen. 

Zudem habe ich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren ca. 20 PCs zusammengebaut. Diese waren zum Teil ältere Modelle (Pentium II, III, IV) bzw. neuer (AMD X2). Auch stelle ich des öfteren PCs für meine Kumpels zusammen. Meinem Kumpel hatte ich Anfang letzten Jahres folgendes System zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut. 

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Desperado Value  Edition (mit 250 mm Lüfter  in der Seiten Front) ---> dieser wurde  wegen dem Kühler nach draussen versetzt...  

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad 8200 
Mainboard: Asus P5QC 
Grafikkarte: Gainward Geforce 9800GT (1024 MB) 
ProziKühler: Coolermaster 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 Gig Corsair XMS2-DHX Speicher 
Netzteil: OZC Mod Extreme 500 Watt                                                                                 http://img-a3.pe.imagevz.net/forum1/42/34/05c6c8b11c7cf832447c44fd9a12/1-03d63d8286239786.jpg


Also wenn ihr mich nicht auswählt, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr. 

Grüsse und macht weiter so.


----------



## Sonic51 (26. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich hiermit zum testen des COUGAR CMX 550. Ich habe zur Zeit das Cooler Master Real Power M520. Mein System kommt in dieser Leistungskategorie sehr gut zurecht. Diese beiden Netzteile mit beinahe gleiche Leistung würde ich dementsprechen dann auch noch vergleichen.
Da der kauf neuer Grafikkarten ansteht( vermutlich 2 x GTX 460), wäre das auch eine gute Gelegenheut das Netzteil unter Volllast zu testen. Dabei stehen mir ein Messgerät für die Steckdose, mein PC und eine Canon EOS D450 zur verfügung.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Wladimir. Bin 20 Jahre alt und Informatik- Mathematikstudent an der FH in Aachen.

Zu meinem System:
Das System steht wie man sieht in meiner Signatur, außer, dass die CPU zur Zeit auf 3,71GHz stabil läuft.

Sollte ich die Zusage bekommen, wird das Netzteil in einem LAN-Casemod verbaut, dessen Tagebuch ich genauer und aktueller schreiben werde, als mein erstes( siehe Signatur).
Dieses wird aus einem alten Hifi-Baustein und einem alten Gehäuse gebaut.
Baubeginn wird im Herbst/Winter sein. Da ich diesmal auch schon die Hardware mehr oder weniger zusammen hab, wird dieses hoffentlich auch recht flott von statten gehen(es fehelen MB, NT und DVD-Laufwerk).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wladimir


----------



## Hatebreeder91 (26. August 2010)

Hallo PC Games Hardware Redaktion, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest eines der neuen Cougar Netzteile.
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, Schüler auf einem technischen Gymnasium mit Profil Informatik und habe aktuell Ferien, was dem Lesertest zugute kommen würde.
Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist ein drei Jahre altes Thermaltake Toughpower mit 650 Watt, das erstens viel zu stark für mein System ist und auch langsam immer lauter wird.
Meine Hardware besteht im groben aus:
-Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
-AMD Phenom II X4 965
-Asus EAH5770/2DIS/1GD5/V2
-GSkill RipJaws 4GB DDR3 @1333MHz
-3 Samsung Festplatten

Das Cougar SE400 habe ich schon länger im Blick, habe schon überlegt, es mir zuzulegen, somit wäre mir dieses am Liebsten für den Lesertest. Allerdings wäre ich auch mit den beiden anderen Netzteil mehr als zufrieden, da sie mir Verbesserungen in allen Bereichen bringen würden.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich beim Lesertest dabei sein dürfte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hatebreeder91


----------



## Emericaner (26. August 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Cougar-Netzteil-Lesertest.

Nun zu meiner Person:
17Jahre jung, gehe in die 11te Klasse, komme aus Österreich.
Ich beschäftige mich seit ein paar Jahre intensiv mit der PC Hardware und lese mit Begeisterung jeden Monat euer Magazin.

Habe schon diverse Pc´s zusammengebaut, und bin in der Lage einen Netzteiltest durchzuführen.
Deutschkenntnisse sind reichlich vorhanden ebenso eine gute Rechtschreibung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Emericaner


----------



## Assasssin (26. August 2010)

Wie alle hier, bewerbe auch ich mich um die Ehre ein Cougar Netzteil testen zu dürfen.

Mein Profil:

26 Jahre >jung<
Technischer Zeichner FR Elektrotechnik 
in der Abendform Weiterbildung zum Techniker FR Energietechnik und Prozessautomatisierung

Ich habe gute elektrotechnische Kenntnisse und bin in der Lage das Cougar auch von der technischen Seite zu durchleuchten.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich das Netzteil testen dürfte.


----------



## Freak 10 (26. August 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des CMX550 oder GX600.

Bin 20 und habe gerade mein Technisches abi gemacht.

Habe die möglichkeit das Netzteil in 2 Verschiedenen PCs zu verwenden.

Einer wäre
I7 920
Powercolor 5770 
12GB 1600 Ram
Rampage II Gene
500GB HD
Noctua NHD 14

Denke damit sollte man das Netzteil gut auf vollast testen können.
Der 2te PC wäre folgender

E5200
P5kse epu
500GB HD
4GB OCZ 1066 DDRII 
Mugen 2
XFX 8600 GTS

Quasi Multimedia Pc zum testen der unteren und Mittellast.

Desweiteren ist ein Corsair HX 520 Nt zum vergleichen vorhanden.
Denke sehr gut um mit dem 550er zu vergleichen.

Hätte auch noch einen Rechner mit Athlon XP CPU, könnte man spasshalber auch noch testen wie es sich damit schlägt.

Habe auch ein Verbrauchsmessgerät Voltcraft Energy Check 3000.

Denke die Hardware Vorraussetzungen sollten ok sein.

Ich habe Natürich auch schon ahnung vom Ocn und Benchen unter Lukü.

Für Fotos steht einen digicam mit 5MP zur verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

F3reak


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. August 2010)

Ich würde mich gerne für einen Lesertest eines der Cougar Netzteile bewerben. Ich würde das Netzteil mit meinem derzeitigen 500 Watt Netzteil vergleichen. Bilder würde ich mit meiner neuen Canon Eos 50D machen. Verbrauchsvergleich würde ich mit zwei unterschiedlichen Karten machen einmal der GTX260 und der 8600 GT der rest würde gleich bleiben.
Ich würde den Test so aufbauen:
Verpackung 
Unboxing
Bilder des Netzteiles
Vergleichsbilder mit meinem Netzteil
Einbau
Lautstärke (ohne Messgerät)
Verbrauch des PC mit den unterschiedlichen Netzteilen

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Genghis99 (28. August 2010)

Ich bin überqualifiziert. 25 Jahre Erfahrung mit PC Hardware aller Art. Elektronikerausbildung und selber schon mal ein Netzteil gebaut.

Gibts bei den Dingern eigentlich einen Kabelsatz mit vorbereiteten Messpunkten ? Ein Netzteil Test ohne Laststrommessung, Spannungsabfälle, Stabiltitätsprüfung ist nutzlos.

Naja - wenn ihr nicht alle Tester findet ...


----------



## Shadow Complex (28. August 2010)

Auch ich würde mich gerne für den Test, eines dieser Netzteile bewerben. Da meine verbaute Hardware doch recht leistungsstark ist, würde das 400 Watt-Modell wohl nicht ausreichen. Antreten würde es gegen ein Be quiet Straight Power 580W. 

Ich verfüge über ein Strommessgerät, mit welchem ich den Verbrauch des ganzen Systems tabellarisch in verschiedenen Lastzuständen darstellen könnte. Das wären natürlich Idle, Furmark+Prime95-Lastzustand und dasselbe mit 4 Ghz i5 750er und einer 920 Mhz GTx 460. Auch wenn diese Komponenten eigentlich recht sparsam sind, dürfte ich ihren Stromhunger mit diesen Settings wecken können.

Mein komplettes System:

Cpu: i5 750 @ Prolimatech Megahalems + 2 x Be quiet Silent Wings 
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55A-UD4
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 MHZ CL7 Module (für ausreichend OC-Spielraum)
Festplatte: Samsung F3 500 GB @ Scythe Himuro (damit sie eigentlich nicht mehr zu hören sein dürfte)

Für den Lautstärketest steht mir leider kein Messgerät zur Verfügung, allerdings erfolgt dieser Test dann eben subjektiv. Ich kann mein restliches beinahe passiv, zumindest jedoch unhörbar laufen lassen. Ein zu lautes Netzteil dürfte mir also auffallen.

Ich würde zudem auf Verpackung, Lieferumfang, Design und Verarbeitunsqualität eingehen.
Falls erlaubt, würde ich das Produkt wohl auch auseinandernehmen, um das Lay-In, die dortige Verarbeitungsqualität und die verwendeten Komponenten kommentieren zu können.

Bebildert würde das ganze mit einer Panasonic Lumix Z18. Diese ist zwar nicht mehr ganz die Neueste, erreicht aber immernoch Spitzenwerte in ihrer Klasse der Bridgekameras.

Last but not least, ein paar Informationen über mich: Mein Name ist Mathieu, bin 17 Jahre alt, komme aus Bayern und besuche derzeit die 12 Klasse eines Gymnasiums (WAAA Abitur, buhu) Meine Schwerpunktsfächer sind Physik, Informatik und für diesen Zweck eher unwichtig, Französisch.

Würde mich freuen, wenn das Los mich treffen würde, wünsche aber natürlich auch den anderen Kandidaten viel Glück!

MfG Mathieu


----------



## Taximan (28. August 2010)

*Als alter Sack hat man es nicht leicht, gegen die Kids hier im Forum anzutreten, aaaber ich machs .* 

Weshalb ich, wollt ihr jetzt wissen ? Nun ich hab schon an PC's geschraubt, da konnten die meisten hier noch nicht mal ohne Sitzhilfe Häuf.... machen. 

Mir steht zur Zeit ein Kontingent von 3 Rechnern zur schraublastigen Verfügung. Einer davon mit Wasserkühlung! Alle befeuert vom einem Enermax Netzteil der 500 Watt Klasse, sprich der direkten Konkurrenz! Das schreit nach einem Test bzw. Vergleich !! 

Vote for Taximan 


PS : Camera ist natürlich vorhanden .


----------



## DerFloh (28. August 2010)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Florian. Ich studiere zur Zeit Maschinenbau und wie man sich denken kann ist mein großes Hobby PC Hardware. Ich baue seit ca. 5 Jahren regelmäßig Rechner für mich und Bekannte zusammen.

Ich würde gerne einen Netzteiltest durchführen, weil ich schon viel Erfahrung habe, was das Einbauen von Netzteilen und das Verkabeln von Computern betrifft. Auch das fotografieren ist seit ca. einem halben Jahr eine weitere Leidenschaft. 

Bei dem Test würde ich folgende Dinge testen:

Äußeres:
-Verpackung
-Zubehör
-Optik (Verarbeitung, Gesamtbild, etc.)
-Anleitung
-Kabellängen und -anzahl
-Einbau

Technisches:
-Lautstärke (Vergleich mit verschieden Lüftern)
-Leistungsaufnahme im Idle und unter Last (mit 3 anderen Netzteilen 
vergleichen[Tagan, Silverstone, NoName])(Leistungsmessgerät vorhanden)
-Spannung auf den einzelnen Leitungen (Multimeter)
-Wärmeentwicklung

Inneres:
-innerer Aufbau und Qualität (optisch)
-Sleevebarkeit (Beschaffenheit der Pins, Qualität der Stecker)
-Möglichkeit des Lüfteraustauschs

Sonstiges:
-Preisvergleich
-Kostenvergleich (für Stromkosten)

Ich habe bisher noch keinen Testbericht geschrieben, aber denke, dass ich einen interessanten und sehr informativen Artikel verfassen kann. Natürlich würde ich diesen noch mit aussagekräftigen Diagrammen und Tabellen, sowie detaillierten Bildern unterstreichen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einen Lesertest zu einem der Cougar-Netzteile verfassen dürfte.

Hier noch die Hardware, die ich zum Testen verwenden könnte:
-Zotac G43-ITX Board
-XFX nForce 780i SLI Board
-2x GeForce GTX 260
-4x 2GB Transcend DDR2-1066 Ram
-2x 2GB OCZ DDR2-800 Ram
-Intel C2D E8500
-Intel C2E QX9650
+HDD, DVD-LW und mehrere Lüfter (Noiseblocker, Nanoxia, BeQuiet, Revoltec)

Als Kamera habe ich eine Canon Powershot SX120.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DerFloh


----------



## Darkdriver (28. August 2010)

So, ich bewerbe mich auch mal wieder. Könnte ein neues Netzteil gut gebrauchen, da mein Rechner derzeit voll ist mit Kabeln. Mein jetziges Netzteil hat nämlich kein Kabelmanagement, obwohl ich sonst sehr zufrieden damit mit.


----------



## TA2 (28. August 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

gerne und mit viel Freude würde ich das Cougar GX 600 Netzteil testen. Den Test würde ich an zwei verschiedenen Systemen
durchführen:

1. System [Hauptrechner]

CPU: 		   Core i7 860 @ 3,5 Ghz
MB : 		   MSI P55-GD80
RAM: 		   3x 2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz CL8 (DDR 3)
Graka:	   XFX GTX 260 XXX
2.Graka:	   XFX 9800 GT (Physx)
Soundkarte:   Creative X-Fi Titanium 
HDD:		   3 Festplatten von Samsung:
		   (HD154UI) 1,5 TB 
		   (HD103UJ) 1 TB  
		   (HD501LJ) 500 TB
Lüfter:	   6 Stück im Gehäuse
Gehäuse:	   Lian Li PC-A10B

Zusätzlich:	Ich habe die Möglichkeit, die GTX 260 im SLI laufen zu lassen.
_________________________________________________________________

2. System [Zweitrechner]

CPU:		Core 2 Duo E8400
MB:		Asus P5Q-E (P45)
RAM:		2x 2 GB OCZ 1066 Mhz CL 5 (DDR 2)
Graka:	XFX 9800 GT
HDD:		2 Festplatten 80 GB WD, 200 GB Maxtor
Lüfter:	3 Stück im Gehäuse
Gehäuse:	NZXT Alpha
_________________________________________________________________


Folgende Fragen werden in meinem Test beantwortet:

- Wie lässt sich das Netzteil einbauen (Lian Li PC-10B und NZXT Alpha)
- Wie ist das Cougar GX 600 verarbeitet (Qualität)
- Reichen die Anschlusskabel auch für größere Tower (saubere Verkabelung)
- Wie ist die Lautstärke des Netzteils unter 2D und 3D Idle und Last
- wie ist der Verbrauch des Netzteils unter 2D und 3D Idle und Last (Sowohl       Benchmarks, wie FurMark, als auch Spiele werden getestet.) (Ganzes System)
- Wie warm wird das Netzteil im Betrieb

Natürlich werde ich auch viele Bilder vom Netzteil machen. Wie ich die Hardware dabei in Szene setze, können Sie auf
meinem Sysprofile sehen: sysProfile: ID: 33387 - TA2  (Es ist nicht 100 % aktuell, der CPU Kühler wurde von einer
Wasserkühlung abgelöst und es befindet sich mittlerweile eine XFX 9800 GT in einem der unteren PCI-E Steckplätzen)

Außerdem wird es ein Fazit zu dem Cougar GX 600 geben, indem ich meine persönliche Lesermeinung einbringe. 


Zu meiner Person:

Mit meinen 21 Jahren mache ich eine Ausbildung zum Systeminformatiker (3.Lehrjahr) und habe auch persönlich viele technische
Erfahrungen gesammelt. An meinen Rechnern schraube ich für mein Leben gerne herum und verfolge aktuelle
Geschehnisse in der Welt der Hardware. Die täglichen News die Ihr uns Lesern freundlicherweise zur verfügung stellt, lese
ich schon seit mehreren Jahren mit Begeisterung.

Die Bedingungen sind mir bekannt und ich werde diese pflichtbewusst erfüllen.


Freundlich grüßt Sie

TA2


----------



## YankeeF (28. August 2010)

Hi,

mich würde das GX600 sehr interessieren. Alle Fragen im Startbeitrag kann ich mit Ja beantworten. 

In meinem PC werkeln folgende Komponenten:

- CPU: 	Intel Core i5 750
- Grafik: PowerColor 5870 LCS
- Mainboard: Gigabyte P55A-UD4
- RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 4096MB

Die Komponenten sind Wassergekühlt.

Es gibt eigentlich nur einen Grund warum ich gern das Cougar testen würde und zwar möchte ich mir selbst ein Bild machen ob es zum Spulenfiepen neigt.

Gerade mit der Wasserkühlung durfte ich einiege negative Erfahrungen in der Hinsicht machen.

Zu erst war ein BeQuiet Dark Power im Einsatz, aber dies hatte leider ein leises fiepen. Dann zum hochwertigeren Seasonic M12D gegriffen, aber dies hat auch ein Fiepen welches im Ruhemodus richtig störend ausfällt.

Gut ich muss dazu sagen, das ich etwas sensible in der Hinsicht bin, manche Kumpels von mir hören nichts, aber ich leider schon. Daher würde ich meine Ohren auch gern mal ans GX600 halten. 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## stein345 (29. August 2010)

Hallo.
Ich würde gerne eines der netzteile testen.
Leider bin ich nur ein normaler PC-Schrauber aber ich hoffe auch so eine chance zu haben. Das netzteil würde ich an einem tester auf seine daten prüfen sowie die effizienz zwischen einem enermax modu 82+ und den testmodel testen. ich besitze eine strom- und leistungsmessgerät welches ich dafür nutzen würde.
Mein testrechner ist ein 
GA-MA790GP-DS4H
AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition
ASUS EAH4870
corsair dominator 4gb 1066mhz
creative fatal1ty champion series
Ich würde mich freuen als normalo von euch zu lesen.


----------



## Hohefaust (29. August 2010)

Gerne würde ich eines der Netzteile (500-600 Watt) testen und natürlich
auch meine Eindrücke hier im Forum veröffentlichen.

Für meinen Rechner, dem ich in den vergangegen Wochen einige Upgrades
verpasst habe fehlt als letzter Baustein nur noch ein ordentliches und
-hoffentlich- leises Netzteil.

Hier die Daten des PCs:
AMD Phenom II X4 965BE auf Asus 770 Platine, 8 GB Mushkin RAM, 
Gainward 460 GLH mit 1GB, 2 x 1TB Festplatte, Blu-Ray Rom + DVD-Brenner

Hier die Daten des Kerls vor dem Monitor:
43 Jahre - wohl der Senior hier im Forum,
 seit über 20 Jahren PC-Schrauber und Gamer, im echten Leben Einkäufer für Holzteile 

Die Bedingungen für den Test erfülle ich alle (schreiben, Bilder machen, Einbau, Beurteilung. usw.)

Hoffe es klappt mit dem Test!

Andreas


----------



## Ehnoah (29. August 2010)

Hey, mein Name ist Robert ich bin 20 Jahre alt und komme aus Dresden. Ich würde gern das 600 Watt Netzteil testen da ich mir in den kommenden tagen ein neues System bauen werde. Das wäre der Ideale Test für das 600 Watt Netzteil 

geplant ist unteranderem ein AMD Phantom 2 X6 , und eine ATI 5870.


----------



## matrixmorpher (30. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich halte mich zunächst kurz, bewerbe mich aber dennoch gerne.

Bin 31 Jahre, arbeite als Sachbearbeiter und habe nebenher noch ein Gewerbe im Bereich "Rund um den PC".

Insgesamt habe ich aktuell sieben unterschiedliche PC's.
Angefangen von einem 3DFX Voodoo 1, 3, 5 zu ATI X550XT, X700, HD4850, HD5770 und bald folgen 3DFX Voodoo 2 SLI und Geforce 460 mit 2GB.
Meine Netzteile laufen von 240 Watt bis 550 Watt und bieten ein breites Vergleichspotential.
Mit meinem Strommeßgerät könnte ich auch prüfen ob sich beim Einbau des neuen Netzteiles der Stromverbrauch ändert.


Liebe Grüße
Sven Meyer (MatrixMorpher)

PS: mir reicht das 400 Watt Netzteil vollkommen.


----------



## Assitony (30. August 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den *Lesertest: Sechs Netzteile von Cougar*

Erstmal was kurzes über mich:
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, komme aus Braunschweig arbeite zur Zeit im Rettungsdienst und beginne im Oktober mein Studium (Medizinische Informatik).

Warum sollte ich ein Exemplar zum testen erhalten?

Zur zeit besitze ich ein *SilverStone ST50EF-Plus*. Ich habe mir dieses Netzteil aufgrund der sehr hohen Effizienz und Stabilität gekauft, welche bei einem Test  auf Tomshardware durchgeführt wurde. Bis heute bin ich mit diesem NT  sehr zufrieden, jedoch reicht es für Übertaktungszwcke nicht mehr aus,  weshalb ich mich für diesen Test bewerbe.

Ich würde Vergleichsmessungen in der Leistungsaufnahme gegenüber meinem  jetzigen Silverstone bezüglich der Effizinenz durchführen (Leerlauf,  mittlere Last und Vollast). Ebenso zur Geräuschmessung, Temperatur und  Verlegbarkeit der Kabel.


    Meine aktuelle Hardware:
  CPU: Core I7 920
    Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme   
1. Grafik: Gainward Radeon HD 4850 Golden Sample,  512MB GDDR3
2. Grafik: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5450,    512MB GDDR3
Raidcontroller: 3ware 9650SE-4LPML
  HDD: 4x WD 5000ABYS 500GB Raid 10
  HDD: 2x Samsung HD103UJ 1TB Raid 1
  Ram: OCZ Gold Low-Voltage DIMM Kit  6GB PC3-12800U 
  Wasserpumpe: Aquastream
Lüfter 80mm: 3
Lüfter 120mm: 2

  So nun noch zu euren Anforderungen
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein JA
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen JA
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben hoffe ich doch
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen JA CANON IXUS 50
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben Natürlich


   Mit freundlichen GrüßenDaniel L.​


----------



## micRobe (30. August 2010)

Bewerbung für den Netzteil-Test Cougar GX 600 Gold

Testsysteme:
i7-980x
Asus Rampage III Extreme
GTX 470 superclocked
12 GB Corsair Dominator
OCZ Summit 250 GB
2x Seagate Barracuda 750 GB
1x Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
1x Creative X-FI Titanium Fatality Pro
Enermax 625 Watt Modu 82+
Corsair 800 D Gehäuse 
CPU, GPU, RAM, Motherboard watercooled
Testsysten Win7 64 Ultimate

2. Testsystem
Q9450
Asus Maximus II Formula
460 GTX 
4 GB Corsair Dominator
500 GB Seagate 
Tagan 500 Watt Netzteil
Antec Twelve Hundred Air cooled

Canon Eos 500D für die Bilderserie, Netzteiltester, Stromprüfgerät vorhanden

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einen Test verfassen dürfte.


----------



## PowerKrumel (30. August 2010)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Cougar Netzteile

Ich Bau und Schraube nun seit ca. 6 Jahren Gamer und Büro Rechner zusammen, momentan besitze ich einen C2D oc und einen C2Q oc Gaming PC mit GTX 260 oc mich interessiert u.a. die Effizienz, Lautstärke und Geräuschentwicklung der Netzteile von Cougar

Ein Strommessgerät ist vorhanden

Ich würde mich sehr freuen einer der Tester sein zu dürfen.

Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und sie selbstständig installieren können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details

Alle obengenannten Voraussetzungen sind erfüllt.

Mit freundlichen grüssen N. Zimmermann


----------



## Bodmi (30. August 2010)

Guten Tag.

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Lesertester.

Ich bin 21 jahre alt und wohne in der nähe von Zermatt in der Schweiz.

Ich besitze momentan ein 750 Watt Netzteil von Thermaltake. Nun stellt sich die Frage wesshalb ich dann ein anderes testen möchte, dazu folgendes:
Das Thermaltake Netzteil ist von der Qualität her sehr gut, aber da ich ein kleines Gehäuse (Thermaltake Soprando DX) habe, lässt das Cablemanagement sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Ich finde das mein System ideal ist um ein Netzteil zu testen, da ich hightech auf kleinstem Platz besitze, und Themen wie: Wärme, Lautstärke, Cable Management, Verarbeitung usw. usf. dort sehr wichtig sind.

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 965
8 Gb Patriot DDR2 Ram
Gigabyte Ati 5770
Wasserkühlung mit einem 420er Radiator
3x 14cm Lüfter, 2x 12cm Lüfter
NZXT Lüftersteuerung mit Display

Eine besonderheit bei meinem Test wäre:
Ich Wohne nur wenige Meter von einer Trafostation entfernt, desshalb kommen aus meinen Steckdosen nicht die Normalen 230V sondern satte 243V, was eine extrembelastung für Netzteile darstellt. (Noname Netzteile brennen nach wenigen Wochen meistens durch)

Da mein Pc meistens mehrere Tage am Stück unter Vollast läuft kann ich präzise Daten über Temperatur und Lautstärke liefern.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

J.L.


----------



## Fighter3 (30. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich sehr freuen, am Lesertest teilnehmen zu können. 

Zuerst einmal zu meiner Person: 
Ich bin Schüler, wohne in Berlin und beschäftige mich gerne (und viel ) am und mit dem PC. Dadurch kann ich viele Kentnisse in diesem Bereich vorweisen und denke, dass es mir gelingen würde einen ansprechenden Lesertest zu schreiben. Durch meine Mitwirkung in mehreren Zeitungsredaktionen habe ich bereits Übung im Verfassen von Texten, für eine entsprechende Ausstattung z.B. für Fotos ist ebenfalls gesorgt.

Meinen Test würde ich wie folgt gliedern:


Einleitung - Technische Daten
Verpackung
Erster Eindruck
Design - Verarbeitung
Einbau - Erster Betrieb
Langzeittest - Lautstärke
Fazit
*Einleitung - Technische Daten*
Zuerst will ich einen kleinen Überblick über das Unternehmen, wie auch das Produkt geben und dabei ganz besonders die technischen Daten beleuchten. Zusätzlich wird es natürlich Infos wie Preise, Verfügbarkeit, Marktstart, Kompatibilität etc. geben.

*Verpackung*
In diesem Abschnitt würde ich gerne prüfen, ob das Produkt auch entsprechend verpackt ist. Es sollte z.B. gut vor Schäden durch Stürze oder ähnlichem geschützt sein. Hinzu kommt außerdem noch, in wie weit mich die Verpackung anspricht oder ob diese nur praktisch ist.

*Erster Eindruck
*Hier will ich kurz den Eindruck beschreiben, den ich nach dem Auspacken des Geräts habe. Dafür will ich das Netzteil noch nicht in Betrieb nehmen, sondern nur auf Verarbeitung, Material und Design eingehen. Alle Punkte werden in den folgenden Aspekten aber nochmals gründlicher untersucht.

*Design - Verarbeitung*
Da mich besonders das Design der 600-Watt-Edition besonders anspricht, will ich auf die Probe stellen, ob sich das Netzteil auch in einem offenen Gehäuse sehen lässt und wirklich ein solcher Hingucker ist, wie es das Foto vermuten lässt. Desweiteren will ich einmal die Verarbeitung, sowie die verwendeten Materialien unter die Lupe nehmen.

*Einbau - Erster Betrieb*
Ich denke, dass ich besonders in diesem Bereich punkten kann. Meine Idee ist es, den Einbau von Personen mit verschiedenen PC-Kentnissen vornehmen zu lassen und meine Eindrücke zu schildern. So will ich testen, ob das Netzteil auch anfängertauglich ist oder nur von Profis verwendet werden sollte. Danach kommt ein Bericht über die erste Inbetriebnahme und einige Bilder vom verbauten Netzteil.

*Langzeittest - Lautstärke*
In diesem Bereich würde ich mich vor allem um die Stabilität und Leistung des Netzteils kümmern und gleichzeitig auch den Aspekt der Lautstärke mit ins Spiel bringen. Nach Möglichkeit würde ich mir entsprechende Messgeräte besorgen, um Vergleichswerte bei Lautstärke oder auch Verbauch/Effizienz zu geben. Zum Schluß würde ich außerdem über die Temperaturen berichten und eine entsprechende Tabelle veröffentlichen.

*Fazit *
Der letzte Bereich soll ein kurzes Fazit sein, dass meine Eindrücke des Produkts schildert. Außerdem wird es eine kurze Zusammenfassung aller Punkte, sowie eine Pro & Contra - Sammlung zum Kauf geben.

Alle Bedingungen, die von der Redaktion aufgestellt wurden, werden von mir erfüllt bzw. akzeptiert.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich bei diesem Lesertest mitwirken könnte. Besonders interessieren würde mich die 550W-Edition der Serie, meine Hardware wäre aber auch für die beiden anderen Netzteile passend. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. August 2010)

**Thread geschlossen**

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2010)

**Thread geöffnet**

Lesertester für sechs Cougar-Netzteile gesucht: Die Lesertester stehen fest! -


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2010)

Schon mal danke für das Vertrauen der Redaktion 

Ich werde mein bestes geben um einen tollen Test zu schreiben.


MfG
D!str(+)yer


----------



## Schnitzel (31. August 2010)

Hip Hip Hurra


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2010)

Da freut sich aber jemand wie ein Schnitzel.^^

Zur Info: Die Lesertester sollten heute noch eine PN von Compucase/Christian Verfürth erhalten (bzw. haben sie schon erhalten) und könnt dann direkt mit ihm die Details bezüglich des Versands klären.


----------



## DerFloh (31. August 2010)

Juhuuuuu
hab ihm schon geantwortet, hab ja gelesen das 400er soll über 650W schaffen 
Aber ich denke so viel krieg ich eh nie aufn Tacho


----------



## WallaceXIV (31. August 2010)

Danke PCGH, Danke Cougar! Endlich hat es mal geklappt.


----------



## Rizzard (31. August 2010)

Glückwunsch Jungs. Dann mal viel Spass beim testen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (31. August 2010)

Dank Dir! Freu mich schon auf das Teil.


----------



## Skysnake (31. August 2010)

Gz an alle die berücksichtigt wurden.

;( vielleicht klappts bei mir ja das nächste mal. Auf den Test vom 550, 600 hätte ich mich echt gefreut, weil mich interessiert hät, ob beim OC doch noch etwas Spielraum ist, und halt wie der Energieverbrauch sich ändert zum aktuellen.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (31. August 2010)

Danke.

Mein erster Lesertest. Ich kann mich durchaus als aufgeregt bezeichnen.


----------



## wildthings86 (31. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, ich bin wie immer sehr gespannt auf euren Tests


----------



## WallaceXIV (31. August 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass jede Menge Arbeit auf mich wartet.


----------



## DerFloh (6. September 2010)

hier schonmal ein Vorgeschmack 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. September 2010)

Bei mir ist auch work in progress 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. September 2010)

Ich bin schon fertig.


----------



## Skysnake (8. September 2010)

Na mal nicht so freundlich 

Ich denke er wird es schon noch in Paint/Photoshop etc. ausschneiden und in nen entsprechenden Hintergrund einfügen


----------



## Scytherlein (8. September 2010)

Ich möchte am Test teilnehmen,weil ich:

Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein!!!  bin ich

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns   vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen!!! hab ne 1 in deutsch

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben  und sie selbstständig installieren können!!!hab schon circa 10 netzteile eingebaut und keins ist kaputt

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben!!!wie gesagt,1 in deutsch

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen!!!qualität statt masse

-  Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen!!!richtig so

-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen!!!habe ich sowiso nicht vor

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  (1.10.2010) Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht  abgeliefert werden!!
ich werde den bericht nach 3einhalb wochen abliefern

- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester!!!find ich gut

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen!!!nicht nötig
- Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen!!! ich werd euch bestimmt nicht verklagen.
Mfg Scytherlein


----------



## WallaceXIV (8. September 2010)

Die Bewerbungsfrist ist schon lange abgelaufen!


----------



## DerFloh (15. September 2010)

so meiner ist jetzt auch fertig
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/117570-lesertest-cougar-se-400-a.html


----------



## Re4dt (19. September 2010)

Ist eigentlich der Test zum CMX 550W schon fertig?
Grüße


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. September 2010)

Bis jetzt noch nicht. Es sind erst zwei Lesertests online, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. September 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht. Es sind erst zwei Lesertests online, soweit ich weiß.



3 

Beide GX G600 und eins mit dem 400W NT


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (25. September 2010)

Jetzt sind es 4. 

[Lesertest] Cougar CMX550


Ein Dank sei noch gesagt: 

Danke Klutten für das Bildupload Howto.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2010)

5........
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/118727-lesertest-cougar-se400.html


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. September 2010)

Jetzt gibts mal service der begeistert 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/118727-lesertest-cougar-se400.html by Schnitzel
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/117570-lesertest-cougar-se-400-a.html by DerFloh
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...8886-lesertest-cougar-cmx550.html#post2242219 by Iifrit Tambuur-san
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...9-lesertest-cougar-cmx-550-a.html#post2257873 by FortunaGamer
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/115601-lesertest-cougar-gx-g600.html by WallaceXIV
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/116370-lesertest-cougar-gx-g600.html by D!str(+)yer


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2010)

Wahnsinn
Jemand was von Fortuna gehört?


----------

